# NG(s)D(s).....my return to Johan Gustavsson Bluemasters



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

It has been a fruitful Covid shut down. I have been reunited with the Gustavsson brand and I wonder why I ever left. 
Just quickly, JG Guitars are handmade in Sweden by Johan Gustavsson. His Bluesmaster model is like a Telecaster and a Les Paul had a baby. These guitars speak to me in all ways. I love the aesthetic, I love the sound and I love the playability. 
I've had a number of these and they have all could been "forever guitars" ....if I wanted them to be hahahaha. 
I haven't had one for a couple of years, but earlier this Covid pause, I found myself really kicking myself for not keeping at least one of my previous JG's. So I went on a mission, sold off a bunch of guitars and enlisted the help of our extremely connected forum member @gearlovin. Carl was able to find me several options but, in the end, he gave up his own Bluesmaster that had been his main gigging guitars for over 1000 dates. the condition of the guitar reflected this and I intend (when this nightmare is over) to continue strangling this baby. This one was made in 2008. iPhone Pix are from May 5th when I met Carl to do the handoff. Thank you Carl 🙏 






























Then as it happens, I had an ad on TGP with a certain guitar for sale that stated "no trades, unless you have a P-90 equipped Bluesmaster. A member offered me not just a P-90 JG but a very special one. Johan sent his first 6 production Bluesmasters to WildWood Music in Colorado. This was in 2003. Back then, a close friend of mine called me from the store and said he just played the best guitars he had ever had in his hands. That was the Bluesmasters that have become known a "The Wildwood 6". this one is the ONLY P-90 equipped JG in that special half dozen. This arrived on Tuesday. 
Another incredible fiddle. Thank you Clint 🙏 !!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good lord.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I just wet myself.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

those are two beauties and a WW 6 is quite the catch!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## 65sgcustom (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy for you Peter ! Great set ❤👍😊


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

WOWZERS!!!


----------



## gearlovin (Apr 9, 2013)

Pete, this is a killer pair you have there my friend.

That's specific Bluesmaster is on another level from any modern guitars I've tried.

Closest to my burst I've encoutered

Congrats and wish you the best fun with it.

Hope I would have been able to keep it. 

Top 3 guitar on earth for me. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G973W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome guitars Pete!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They really are sweet looking. Which pups are in there? How’s the weight ?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have also taken this ride along with Pete and @v-verb ... and have owned a half dozen, I think. Really at the top of the heap. For guys like me who struggle with the LP ergonomics, the Bluesmaster can be the answer. Right now I have a Yaron Bone '59 and a 1960 ES-345 with Yaron pickups that I love, but it just doesn't get any better than the Gustavsson aesthetic IMHO... maybe someday I will re-visit these fine geetars like Pete has currently done.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Always loved the look of those guitars. Headstock design is also classy. Nice score- twice! 
One day....


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

sambonee said:


> They really are sweet looking. Which pups are in there? How’s the weight ?


they are about 13lbs each. Maybe one of them tips the scales in the low 14's . 
The pickups are specially made for Johan by a Norwegian winder that specializes in black metal. Super chainsaw-like. I love it !!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

sambonee said:


> They really are sweet looking. Which pups are in there? How’s the weight ?


Sorry .....had to do it. 😎 

The pickups are the original pairing that Johan chose to each guitar. 
Johan used to (maybe he still does) choose pickups that suit the timbre of the guitar. 
The 08' has Wolftones in it. I have not measured them but I'd say they are lowish wind, very wooden, and supremely articulate. the weight is in the low 7's. 
the 03' again has the original pickups that Johan chose, Duncan Antiquities. I think they are PERFECT in this guitar. Snappy Tele-like when turned down and roar when juiced. This one comes in in the low 8's...8.2 I believe.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

All kinds of unaffordable awesomeness right there, but that first one, ai yi yi !!!!!!

As usual kudos for showing a great album in the background


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> All kinds of unaffordable awesomeness right there, but that first one, ai yi yi !!!!!!
> 
> As usual kudos for showing a great album in the background


yep, look forward to listening to that re-issue of Fragile @faracaster


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing faracaster.



zztomato said:


> Always loved the look of those guitars. Headstock design is also classy.


Re: headstock. A good example of how small aesthetic details make a difference. 

If the tip of the headstock had a semi circle cut out or notch..., it would always remind me of an Epi. 
IMO, JG made the right choice.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Yozwa -- things of beauty right there. Congrats Pete!

W.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a Kleenex?


----------



## Strummer70 (Dec 12, 2018)

Pete, There is still the Black Beauty Bluesmaster to buy with the Alnico Staple. It's %42 off!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Strummer70 said:


> Pete, There is still the Black Beauty Bluesmaster to buy with the Alnico Staple. It's %42 off!


ha ha yeah nice "discount" - I don't think the seller is motivated to sell, however, that black beauty in question did motivate me to borrow similar specs for a build of my own (stay tuned).






Gustavsson Bluesmaster 2010 Black beauty | Reverb


Body: Honduras mahogany Fretboard: rosewood Pickups: Thorn GT90 / VoodooP90 BuzzFeiten Special Order (1st one)




reverb.com


----------



## Strummer70 (Dec 12, 2018)

Alex said:


> ha ha yeah nice "discount" - I don't think the seller is motivated to sell, however, that black beauty in question did motivate me to borrow similar specs for a build of my own (stay tuned).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Didn’t take me long... my 2010 Gustavsson, just acquired.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow Pete. When you told me you picked up a Bluesmaster I didn't realize you meant two! Those are absolutely amazing!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hit me up when you move that bucker equipped one


----------

